

Ask HN: I write queries at a top 3 retailer and I want to help you - Zhenya

Hi All,<p>I am a Sr. Business Analyst at a top 3 retailer. I currently write queries mostly against IBM DB2.<p>I have been writing some pretty interesting reporting/analysis queries at work for the 2 years + and have gotten decently good at extracting complicated results from huge databases.<p>I'd like to help some start-ups get meaningful results from their datasets and flex my mind a bit outside of retail.<p>If anyone doesn't have a data guy and needs a query or two written, shoot me an e-mail gene dawt karshenboym  at the huge mountainview company
======
fossley
Well, an analyst would protect an email like that ... seems legit.

~~~
Zhenya
Am I being trolled?

~~~
fossley
na, just thought it was a good obfuscation is all. Fitting for your
profession.

------
tnorthcutt
Why not just write out your email address? Why add a barrier if you're looking
for work?

~~~
Zhenya
Re: looking for work. I am offering to help, not looking for work. I have a
full-time job that I am very happy with.

Re:E-mail. I obfuscated my email to keep the e-mail spam crawlers from easily
finding it and offering me assortments of male enhancements and my rightful
cash stored in a African bank directly to my inbox.

